# DIY co2 is bubbling in the bubble counter but the bubbles are not going into my tank



## camille (Feb 23, 2011)

So, I decided to make a diy co2 system. I mixed the yeast and sugar in my container and i have a separate container to count bubbles im getting about 2 a second. then from my bubble counter i have another hose going into my tank where nothing is happening. i first connected it to a discard a stone and saw a few bubbles and then i placed the bottom of a clear plastic bottle over it and realized that it had stopped. so i decided to connect it to my elite mini which was still not working. i just dont know why the air is not traveling up through the tank. help please


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like you have a leak somewhere. Check all connections with soapy water.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi, camille
Welcome to APC.:welcome:
How long is your DIY co2 set up?
You need to wait for couple of hours and the co2 pressure need to over come water pressure, which is a grater pressure then co2.
Give it some time.


----------



## camille (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the replies. Yes, I had a leak once i fixed the leak I had great success. Then I realized the tubing that I placed in the tank was too deep it only works closer to the middle of the tank, I'm guessing that is because of the weight of the co2. I appreciate all the help.


----------

